# What types of loud and noisy music you prefer?



## Daniel_B (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello Friends, 
This thread is just to know about your music choices whether you like loud, noisy, soft, and electro music?
If you gonna ask me then am into all types depending upon my mood. And of course loud music at parties only.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I like good music. Volume is secondary.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This cranked in the truck, resulted in my last speeding ticket...

[video=youtube;Fjq7TDcWtFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjq7TDcWtFc[/video]

For me, if it's going to be loud, it better ROCK!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;z77Fspd5hlg]http://youtu.be/z77Fspd5hlg[/video]


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This one always gets me going. This is probably what the apocalypse will sound like. [video=youtube;FyYMzEplnfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyYMzEplnfU[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;9cY6OVoP9Y0]http://youtu.be/9cY6OVoP9Y0[/video]

When, in disgrace with
fortune and men's eyes
I all alone beweep my
outcast state
And trouble deaf heaven
with my bootless cries
And look upon myself
and curse my fate
Wishing me like (to) one
more rich in hope
Featured like him, like him
with friends possess'd
Desiring this man's art and

that man's scope
With what I most enjoy
contented lest
Yet in these thoughts
myself almost despising
Haply I think of thee,
(and then my state
Like to the lark at break of day arising
From sullen earth, sings
hymns at heaven's gate
For thy sweet love)
remember'd such wealth brings
that I scorn to change
my state with kings

Tired with all these,
for restful death I cry
as, to behold desert 
a beggar born
and needy nothing trimm'd in jollity
and purest faith
unhappily forsworn
and guilded honour
shamefully misplaced
And maiden virtue
rudely strumpeted
And right perfection
Wrongfully disgraced
And strenght by limping sway disabled
And art made tongue-tied
by authority
and folly doctor-like
controlling skill
And simple truth
miscall'd simplicity
And captive good
attending captain ill,
Tired with all these,
from these would I be gone
Save that, to die
(I leave my love alone)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the best shows I ever went to was The Dictators (featuring handsome Dick Manitoba and Ross "the Boss" Funnicello on guitar) at the El Mocambo. Extremely loud, but a fabulous show.

About 6 or 8 years ago, I went with my older son to see Shonen Knife, a less animated, more polite, and more feminine and definitely more Japanese Ramones-like trio, who were suitably loud.

Fun shows in both instances, but not the sort of thing I'd listen to from such close distances these days.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

sulphur said:


> This cranked in the truck, resulted in my last speeding ticket...
> 
> [video=youtube;Fjq7TDcWtFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjq7TDcWtFc[/video]
> 
> For me, if it's going to be loud, it better ROCK!


Yes sir! I like this band alot,..heard them for the first time on the "natural born killer" soundtrack. the song was "Shitlist"
I saw them live with "the breeders" in the early 90's


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like classical (except piano, which I like at piano volume) and pipe organ music much louder than rock'n'roll. Jazz, folk and blues at about the same volume as rock'n'roll. For almost everything else, including advertisements, I prefer the mute button.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I like simple kinda rock and roll,the white stripes is one of my best band ever..Simple,but totally does the work
Man..i just love the sound he gets out of that 1485 and JB Hutto guitar
I like my music loud tho 
[video=youtube;03YUgHAshSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03YUgHAshSo[/video]
peace 
frank


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Loud & Noisy? Shellac

[video=youtube_share;bkyTK9tRgHs]http://youtu.be/bkyTK9tRgHs[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I still have this loaded in the truck, the Monster Truck.
Hard _not _to crank this.

[video=youtube;lDSXAEz8PfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSXAEz8PfM[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;SGGlENF7dto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGGlENF7dto[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;Ypkv0HeUvTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypkv0HeUvTc[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;ao-Sahfy7Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-Sahfy7Hg[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube;-PkmMezMiMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PkmMezMiMo[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

some vintage
[video=youtube;H2h1MY70uag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2h1MY70uag[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

last one
[video=youtube;F2sVZ1gC7zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2sVZ1gC7zk[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;RE5FgxSWQOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE5FgxSWQOM[/video]


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fsbvo5GVK10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsbvo5GVK10[/video]


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;OC0NCHq4v3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC0NCHq4v3I[/video]


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;--ljRn5GX_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--ljRn5GX_s[/video]


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;3bZzM4s0Hgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bZzM4s0Hgs[/video]


----------

